# Cell Phone and Tablet Charging Station



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

I was sick and tired of having cables sticking out of every outlet


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Lots of possibilities, good idea,

Dale in Indy


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

smithbrother said:


> Lots of possibilities, good idea,
> 
> Dale in Indy


Thanks! It was probably the fastest decent project I ever made. Took about 2 hours to resaw, plane, glue, cut, trim, and roundover the edges. No plans..I built it around the size of the USB charger and the size of my wifes Ipad with case and my Surface with case. In case anyone is curious.......the Iphone 3 is old. I never throw anything away. I use it for a mp3 player while doing outside work, a universal remote for my tv's and stuff, and for quick internet searches (wifi still works)

Tip of the day: never throw away an old phone...
http://time.com/money/3422643/smart-new-uses-old-iphone/


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

I like that charging base a lot. Great idea.


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

I was wondering what youd come up with after seeing the idea in your other thread. I like it!

What size thickness did you end up going with? Looks like 1/2" for most of it and 1/4" for the smaller dividers??? How did you join everything??


Nice job.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Chamfer said:


> I was wondering what youd come up with after seeing the idea in your other thread. I like it!
> 
> What size thickness did you end up going with? Looks like 1/2" for most of it and 1/4" for the smaller dividers??? How did you join everything??
> 
> ...


Yup, 1/2 inch Maple all around. I resawed a 3/4 " piece to make the two 1/4" dividers. Walnut stain and lacquer for the finish.

Glue and dowel joints for everthing. 1/4" dado for the dividers.

THe top just sit in there with two dowels to keep it in place.


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

Sounds solid. Again, nice job.



Jon


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

I am going to make another one. It will have on the right side a place for pencils/pens and on the other side for bills/envelopes


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

Great idea and well implemented


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

I looked around behind my computer and I think I will need a HOPE CHEST for all the wires and stuff!! Nice build you got there.


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Feb 11, 2015)

Uhhh yea.....I am SOOOOO ripping this off.
My kitchen has a charger on _*every single*_ outlet, and some have two. It looks horrible.
I've been dragging my feet building one, as I couldn't figure out what to do with a half dozen 3' USB wires.
Now I know.

Thanks man. Awesome project!


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Bob in St. Louis said:


> Uhhh yea.....I am SOOOOO ripping this off.
> My kitchen has a charger on _*every single*_ outlet, and some have two. It looks horrible.
> I've been dragging my feet building one, as I couldn't figure out what to do with a half dozen 3' USB wires.
> Now I know.
> ...


If you want, give me time and I will get the plans I made for this as well as the source for the USB power hub.


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Feb 11, 2015)

The hub source would be cool, but I'll have to take inventory of my family's devises and see what "we" need.
That part, would be family dependent, I'd think.
Great project though, thanks again!


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Oct 8, 2014)

I'd like to know the name of the white part,I looked up Usb power hub,but didn't see that type,only power hubs for usb's.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice and neat. Congrats.


----------



## MEP1 (Aug 14, 2015)

daddywoofdawg said:


> I'd like to know the name of the white part,I looked up Usb power hub,but didn't see that type,only power hubs for usb's.


Any powered USB hub will work.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

This is the one I used. There are many other options
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00LMIA9L4?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

MEP1 said:


> Any powered USB hub will work.


Not necessarily with iPhones and iPads, check the specs first.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

FrankC said:


> Not necessarily with iPhones and iPads, check the specs first.


What is going to give power to the hub and then to the Ipad or Iphone if the HUB is not plugged into the wall?

I think we are talking about what is needed for the set up I have in this thread. There is no USB port for the USB hub to plug into to supply power


----------



## MEP1 (Aug 14, 2015)

FrankC said:


> Not necessarily with iPhones and iPads, check the specs first.


I know very little about iPads and iPhones - they won't charge off a powered USB port?


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

MEP1 said:


> I know very little about iPads and iPhones - they won't charge off a powered USB port?


Do you understand the difference between a powered USB hub and an USB power port?


----------



## MEP1 (Aug 14, 2015)

Yes, a powered hub allows multiple devices to share one USB port while it has external power supplied to it to allow more devices to draw from it than the USB source can supply while a power port only supplies power, but do they not both supply power for using/charging USB devices?


----------



## Stodg73 (Jul 10, 2012)

Very nice and well executed!


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Think I would just use a mini power strip and plug the original accessory chargers into it, but I only have the last two Apple styles to deal with.

I have heard of too many instances of after market chargers causing problems to take a chance with them.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

FrankC said:


> Think I would just use a mini power strip and plug the original accessory chargers into it, but I only have the last two Apple styles to deal with.
> 
> I have heard of too many instances of after market chargers causing problems to take a chance with them.


Wouldn't any computer you plug your device into be considered an "after market charger" LOL. Or you can just keep with the APple original chargers LOL:
http://www.phonearena.com/news/Appl...gers-as-a-part-of-an-exchange-program_id57123

http://www.forbes.com/sites#/sites/...antown-kutcher-on-skipping-meeting-with-jobs/


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

mengtian said:


> Wouldn't any computer you plug your device into be considered an "after market charger" LOL. Or you can just keep with the APple original chargers LOL:
> http://www.phonearena.com/news/Appl...gers-as-a-part-of-an-exchange-program_id57123
> 
> http://www.forbes.com/sites#/sites/...antown-kutcher-on-skipping-meeting-with-jobs/


LOL, quoting Forbes on anything Apple, LOL, if the there is FUD they will be first to let you know, LOL.

However getting back to reality there is a danger with aftermarket chargers, people have died because of them.

Hopefully you will have better luck with your accessory than many of those that wrote reviews. LOL


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Oct 8, 2014)

Isn't all the phones etc. connected to the white "hub" with jacks? or are they usb's? if so,where do you find usb/jack cords, my phone doesn't have a usb I don't think haven't looked.


----------



## MEP1 (Aug 14, 2015)

iPhones have a proprietary plug, a lot of other phones use the standard mini or micro USB. I have quite a few devices that will charge off a USB port and those all came with the charge cable.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

daddywoofdawg said:


> Isn't all the phones etc. connected to the white "hub" with jacks? or are they usb's? if so,where do you find usb/jack cords, my phone doesn't have a usb I don't think haven't looked.


iPhones and iPads come with a cable with a USB plug on the end, a separate charger is supplied that can be plugged into an electrical outlet that has a USB port.

Problem arises when this cable is plugged into an aftermarket hub or charger, many hubs don't have enough capacity to charge the device or do so very slowly. The other danger is that there is a chance the aftermarket charger may cause the device to overheat and either cause a fire or burn someone if they are using the device while it is charging.


----------

